# Sorry everybody, it's probably going to rain now...



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

...due to the fact that I spent about 3 and a half hours today cleaning my car!

Just tried Zymol cleaner wax. VERY impressed with the results, been using Mer for a while now and the same size bottle of this was only £2.50 more, but it seems much better.



















I cant wait until the spring comes and I can actually give her a proper days detail - clay bar, polish, glaze, sealant, maybe wax on top, but for now I'm enjoying just giving her a wash and wax every other weekend. I'm finding that there's a good level of wax built up now so every time I wash it, it comes up very well.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ignore my other post richdean
i can see for myself that the zymol as worked a treat


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Shiny shiny [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah I'd definitely recommend Zymol cleaner wax for if you just want to give it a wash n' wax, not bad for £12.49 a bottle.

We'll see how long it lasts but hopefully it should be fairly durable


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking good Rich, good job 

I've been using Mer - will give the Zymol a go when I run out although not sure my paintwork is in as good a condition as yours, to get the same results 

Saj

PS. First mod - change the tax disc holder for a smaller one


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I know it's hideous isn't it!!

I want to get the one with the Audi OOOO logo from TT Shop, just always seem to spend the money on something else!

Give the Zymol a go, it's pretty good at covering up blemishes too. These pictures probably flatter my paintwork a bit!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks stinning mate. Really like the rare colour of your car 8)


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Tim, I didn't actually know it was rare until I bought it. I really like it


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great and Z CW is not a bad product although you would do better with the likes of AG Super Resin Polish topped with a good wax or sealant.


----------

